# WA Field Champs 2016



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

It seems the WA field champs are in Dublin in 2016. Anyone from here thinking of going?


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

Ya, if your paying the bill!!!


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

He says that like he thinks he can shoot Field...........


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

......


----------



## Robert Piette (Mar 21, 2012)

JDoupe said:


> He says that like he thinks he can shoot Field...........


:set1_rolf2:


----------



## crkelly (Mar 17, 2011)

Robert Piette said:


> :set1_rolf2:


You guy's are bad. LOL


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Ok, back to the question then


----------



## Bebite (Jul 11, 2011)

I was thinking of going to the Canadian field championships this year. Whats the difference between Fita field and IFAA? I know the face is different and the scoring. Is there any unmarked yardages?


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

FITA has marked and unmarked rounds.


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

IFAA Worlds is in Australia, think that would be a better trip than Dublin


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Maybe but I'm a Brit so good excuse to visit home too. And way cheaper with higher standard of shooters.


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

Why go there? So many good shoots in North America that you can drive to cheap! And make money shooting.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

No money in my class, I just like the level of competition.


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

if your a high level Trad shooter you are treated like a rock star in OZ


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

Oh, that's wierd


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

I have a trad bow you buy the tickets and I am in!!!


----------

